# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  The Oscars

## andynap

Is anyone else sick of these yet? All the ads, stories, mini series, talk shows, etc. Talk about slimed. I just want to see the host tonight and maybe Jennifer Lawrence-  :Couple Inlove:

----------


## JEK

We are ready for a good viewing evening. For once we saw nearly every movie after catching The Sessions on iTunes last night and Life of Pi the night before. DDL is sure to get get best actor.

----------


## andynap

How did Helen Hunt look naked? She's getting up there

----------


## JEK

49 and fine.

----------


## andynap

The Llanerch Diner filmed in Silver Linings was my after date late night snack place when I was growing up. It's packed tonight.

----------


## MIke R

watching college basketball tonight


Wendi is reading a good book

no interest in this house

----------


## amyb

What's the title?

----------


## noel

Sometimes we watch, sometimes we don't.
Who's the woman hosting the red carpet?

----------


## MIke R

> What's the title?



True Notebooks

----------


## katva

I don't remember the Oscars ever being this terrible. Embarrassing to watch!  I was switching over from another show on commercials, and just watched 5 uninterrupted, really bad minutes.  I'll read the winners list in the a.m.  Who is this Host---- he is not funny, and not charismatic.  Sheesh. Enough of that.

----------


## JEK

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seth_MacFarlane

----------


## katva

Ok.....so now I know who he is :-). But, does anyone find this routine funny? The opening was so embarrassing. The audience looked uncomfortable. Maybe it's just me. His bio doesn't highlight standup or solo routines. Oh well. Most stage performances disappointment me ( except for my sister's).

----------


## Dennis

> Ok.....so now I know who he is :-). But, does anyone find this routine funny? The opening was so embarrassing. The audience looked uncomfortable. Maybe it's just me. His bio doesn't highlight standup or solo routines. Oh well. Most stage performances disappointment me ( except for my sister's).




Youre sunk if you lose your sense of humor.

----------


## JEK

Shirey and Adele were great. Hugh and Anne too. Nothing else comes to mind.

----------


## Peter NJ

Why is Peter Brady hosting?

----------


## Peter NJ

....and no I'm not watching,just caught a glimpse

----------


## katva

> Youre sunk if you lose your sense of humor.



Ver funny  :tongue:   Oscar show... Not so much!

Dennis--- you would do well as Host!

----------


## LindaP

I agree , the host totally sucks....but yay, Q. Tarantino just won for screenplay, ......loved Django!

----------


## MIke R

ahem.....like I said...

but hey  it was great game on between LIU and Wagner...followed by an SNL special on another channel

and Wendi enjoyed her book.....

perfect Sunday evening

----------


## JEK

We made it to the bitter end. Nice touch with the First Lady, but I think she thought Lincoln was going to win.

----------


## andynap

> ahem.....like I said...
> 
> but hey  it was great game on between LIU and Wagner...followed by an SNL special on another channel
> 
> and Wendi enjoyed her book.....
> 
> perfect Sunday evening



LIU and Wagner? Boy are you hard up?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KevinS

The Oscars were on?

----------


## NHDiane

Watched hoping that McFarland would be good, I didn't like it at all. Bring back Billy Crystal!!   A few funny lines but not enough IMHO. I read the winners in the paper this morning.  I haven't seen Life of Pi yet but I think I will try to get to see it as it's still playing around here.

----------


## JEK

He was terrible. Life of Pi is out on PPV in a number of places.  CGI on steroids!

----------


## LindaP

Diane,  Life of Pi is awesome in 3d !

----------


## MIke R

> LIU and Wagner? Boy are you hard up?



no I am not..I had  a significant  personal interest in the game...LIU's 1st asst is my old head coach when I was at Plymouth State..and Wagner is coached by Danny and Bobbly Hurley...my neighbors  and good family friends from  JC..and it was a great game won at the buzzer

----------


## Voosh

High point, IMHO: "Searching For Sugarman" getting best documentary. I'm sure my SBH and Michigan neighbor Jeff agrees. Worth a view if ya haven't seen it.  :thumb up:   :Star:   :thumb up: 

Did miss the whole "presentation extravaganza show," had more pressing (and entertaining) stuff going on - did laundry, scraped some mineral deposits off shower head, scratched dawg's belly, watched favorite comedy channel (Home Shopping Network,) engaged with Kathy in a heated discussion about what veggies to plant this spring, dozed off reading "The Life And Times Of Millard Fillmore," ...

----------


## katva

From Yahoo News:

Not funny, Seth MacFarlane. Photo: Getty Images/Kevin WinterIt was more of a boys’ club than usual at the 85th annual Academy Awards Sunday, thanks to host Seth MacFarlane, who, predictably, worked his usual schtick to the max by using women as punch lines all night long (at least when he wasn't focused on Jews, blacks, gays and Abe Lincoln). But luckily, neither the audience nor the Twitterverse seemed amused. The “Family Guy” creator (and GQ Funnyman of the Year 2012, natch) doled out such a litany of misogynistic cracks—on boobs, domestic violence, rape, eating disorders, Latina women and more—that it’s hard for us to know where to begin our review. But we’ll give it a go.

More on Shine: Oscars Red Carpet: The Best and Worst Dressed

*Rape is hot:* MacFarlane’s inane and juvenile “We Saw Your Boobs” musical number effectively reduced a lineup of brilliant leading ladies to eye candy. That would have been hideous enough, but as he named all the women he was thinking of, making the audience visibly squirm, he included four—Hilary Swank, Jodie Foster, Jessica Chastain and Charlize Theron—in which the “boob” scene was a rape scene.
*Tweet*: Seth MacFarlane is making some sexist jokes? Oh wait, he also created a cartoon that makes rape jokes on the regular?

More on Yahoo!: Oscar Night's Most Awkward Moments

*Domestic violence is hilarious:* While introducing “Django Unchained,” MacFarlance drew gasps from the audience by referencing Chris Brown’s (past?) tendency to physically abuse off-now-on-again girlfriend Rihanna: “This is the story of a man fighting to get back his woman, who’s been subjected to unthinkable violence. Or as Chris Brown and Rihanna call it, a date movie.”
*Tweet:* “There’s only one guy who thinks domestic violence and murder jokes are funny, and that’s Seth MacFarlane.”

*Little girls are fair game:* The host even drew 9-year-old Oscar-nominee Quvenzhané Wallis into the uncomfortable sex-object references, saying, “To give you an idea of how young she is, it'll be 16 years until she’s too old for Clooney.”
*Tweet:* “seth macfarlane is disgusting and literally made a gross sexual comment about a 9 year old girl. worst host ever or worst host e v e r”

*Jennifer Aniston is a stripper:* On another introduction, he said, “Our next two presenters, at least one is honest about being a former exotic dancer. Please welcome Channing Tatum and Jennifer Aniston.” 
*Tweet:* “And now he called Jennifer Aniston a stripper. Soooo... He doesn't want this job again.”

*Women are a pain in the neck:* He described Zero Dark Thirty as a tribute to “every woman’s innate inability to never ever let anything go.”
*Tweet:* “Seth Macfarlane needs to learn that simply acknowledging your being sexist while your being sexist does NOT magically absolve you of sexism.”

*Eating disorders are sexy:* “And those of you [beautiful women] who gave yourselves the flu two weeks ago to ‘get there’? It paid off.”
*Tweet:* “Seth MacFarlane making an anorexia joke just made us throw up.”

*No one cares what you're saying, woman:* In reference to Salma Hayek and Penelope Cruz (as well as Javier Bardem): “We have no idea what they’re saying, but we don’t care because they’re so attractive.”
Tweet: “An hour & a half in and we've had more sexist jokes than awards given out.”

----------


## NHDiane

Kat - thanks for posting this, I hadn't seen it.  BUT, it's right on IMHO.  This guy went for the "shock value" and it was just that, shocking! I'm wondering why the directors/producers of this telecast went along with it.  It was very distasteful in SO many ways..not funny, distasteful!!

----------


## JEK

SELF-LAMPOONING


MacFarlane's performance should not have come as too great a surprise. The comedian, actor and singer made his mark as creator of the animated television series "Family Guy," a show known for its ribald satire, much of it aimed at Hollywood conventions.

----------


## NHDiane

> SELF-LAMPOONING
> 
> 
> MacFarlane's performance should not have come as too great a surprise. The comedian, actor and singer made his mark as creator of the animated television series "Family Guy," a show known for its ribald satire, much of it aimed at Hollywood conventions.



I knew there was a reason I never watched Family Guy... a little of that goes a long way!

----------


## NYCFred

> watching college basketball tonight
> 
> 
> Wendi is reading a good book
> 
> no interest in this house



+1, but I got dragged to a party. 

Oh, well. Great carrot cake. Makes up for a lot.

----------


## NYCFred

> Kat - thanks for posting this, I hadn't seen it.  BUT, it's right on IMHO.  This guy went for the "shock value" and it was just that, shocking! I'm wondering why the directors/producers of this telecast went along with it.  It was very distasteful in SO many ways..not funny, distasteful!!



I thought the sequence with William Shatner was perhaps the worst 10 minutes I've ever seen on TV.

----------


## MIke R

> Oh, well. Great carrot cake. Makes up for a lot.



sure does...its the cake I ask for every birthday...

package coming your way this week...look out for it

----------


## JEK

The worst 20 minutes. I only stayed to the end to see if they could do any worse.

----------


## NYCFred

> We made it to the bitter end. Nice touch with the First Lady, but I think she thought Lincoln was going to win.



Hey, don't feel bad. I felt the same way about Romney.

----------

